# Tank Mates for a Single Firemouth



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey guys, well I've decided against convicts as my 2 cory cats have no where to go and would like a more populated tank. I've been thinking about buying 3 more cory cats, 1 firemouth, and 5 tetra. The only problem I have is I can't pick a tetra. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

get the bigest tetras you can find


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Buenos aires tetras


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

I have buenos aries with my cons and with my texas and my firemouth. They do fine with all of them, although when the texas gets bigger (he's 1.5"), I think he'll eat them all. They're nice looking and pretty big (for a tetra).


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

I've tried and tried to look for buenos aires tetra and I can't find any? Like no even on the internet?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Do you have a Petsmart near you? They always carry them! I looked for you and found some articles! Google always has them!

http://www.fishlore.com/profile-buenosairestetra.htm

http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profile ... tetra.html

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/fish/bu ... stetra.php


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes I do but it's an hour away and I don't make it up that way often but I suppose I've got some other stuff to do there so I may make the trip this weekend. Thanks a lot for the articles!  But I see they inhabit the mid to lower regions of the tank...think this will be a problem with the 5 cories and the firemouth?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh gotcha! Yeah that would be kind of out of your way! Yeah not a problem! BAT's usually stay up at the top to middle regions of the tank but they do go to the bottom from time to time. Nope it won't be a problem and if the Firemouth doesn't like it then he/she will make sure they stay where he/she wants them to be!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Giant Danios work well also but are pretty hyper compared to the FM. The G Danios can be found at Wal Mart and are cheap , tough, and very hardy.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yea I've thought about them but I'd like to keep kind of species from the same general parts of the world in the tank....the danios being Asian I kind of just dropped them. I'll see what I can find this weekend there. You guys think 5 cories, 6 BA tetra, and a firemouth is too much for my 20 Long?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know why I didn't think about this before  :roll: but Swordtails, Mollies, and Platies will also go well with your Firemouth! And they are from Central America. I think you should try them and if the Firemouth is too much for them then go with Bueno's Aires Tetras. I have kept Swordtails with Firemouths and it worked very well! However, it will depend on your Firemouths personality! Some Firemouths live up to their normal community behavior and others don't and are really aggressive!

1 male and 4-5 Females of Swordtails, Platies, or Mollies will work just fine! If you want to stick with Bueno's Aires Tetras then the number you mentioned should be just fine! BAT's are from South America.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

what about maybe some bleeding heart tetras, they are nice, and get BIG for a tetra


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

I think blackskirt (a.k.a. black widow) tetras would work well.
They're smaller and less spastic than Buenos Aires tetras. They aren't as 'phased' by warnings/attacks from cichlids either.

Also, I think they'd fit the relatively limited tankspace much better. I thought the Buenos Aires tetras looked cramped for swimming space even in the 55 gal. I had them in---which is a foot and-a-half longer than your 20 gal. long!

I'd skip the cories, because the tank will be fully stocked as-is...plus they might get in the way of the FM.
BV


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

I already have 2 cories though and really like them. But I'm afraid the firemouth would be too much for them if there were only 2 thats why I'd like 3 more cories and 6 tetra to spread out any possible aggression.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Only way to know for sure is to try it out.
Just be prepared to intervene if things go sour.

Good luck! :thumb: 
BV


----------

